
Ask HN: Which Serverless Database do you use? Why - sitajay
Ask HN: Which Serverless Database do you use? Why I am building a serverless application and confused over a couple of options.
======
pedalpete
We started off with DynamoDB, but recently moved to Postgres on RDS.

We were having to jump through too many hoops to get DynamoDB to work well
with our structure.

We looked at Aurora, but it is behind a few versions on support and we
couldn't use json as a datatype.

------
fefb
DynamoDB and Google Datastore.

Give a look in the Google datastore

